# Reply only with a Question!



## redrum (May 9, 2006)

What would be the point of that?


----------



## redrum (May 9, 2006)

Whats a "flocater paddle"?


----------



## DVINNY (May 9, 2006)

Jeet yet?


----------



## JoeysVee (May 9, 2006)

Will you explian more cuzz I don't understand?


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2006)

Does there need to be a point?


----------



## NSEARCH (May 10, 2006)

What's the critical point?


----------



## EdinNO (May 10, 2006)

Do you know where you're going to?


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2006)

why do people insist on talking on the phone in the elevator


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2006)

Why does a crowded elevator smell different to a midget?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2006)

Do you think I poop too much?


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2006)

Why is it that two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2006)

When the fuck are my results going to show up!?!?


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2006)

what is up with all this fucking rain?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2006)

Does this dress make my ass look fat? :thatsgay:


----------



## EdinNO (May 10, 2006)

Who put the bop in the bop-she-bop-she-bop?


----------



## JoeysVee (May 11, 2006)

Why does he always use the :thatsgay:


----------



## EdinNO (May 11, 2006)

Are you talking about who I think you're taling about?


----------



## DVINNY (May 11, 2006)

Deal? or no deal?


----------



## JoeysVee (May 15, 2006)

So how long has he been :thatsgay: ?????


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2006)

why did i come into work so early?


----------



## DVINNY (May 23, 2006)

why is this thread still here?


----------



## scottiesei (May 23, 2006)

:wtf:


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

was that a question?


----------



## DVINNY (May 23, 2006)

Did it end with a question mark? or two?


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

Why didnt I marry a wealthy old woman?


----------



## scottiesei (May 23, 2006)

> was that a question?


What do you think?


----------



## PEsoon2B (May 24, 2006)

> Why didnt I marry a wealthy old woman?


Did your wife marry a wealthy old man?


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2006)

Are you saying I am rich?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2006)

What's that stuck in my butt?


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 3, 2006)

Does it hurt?


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 3, 2006)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2006)

What kinda dogs?


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 3, 2006)

Who the hell let them in in the first damn place?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2006)

Is this thread still around?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

Why do you ask?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

Why are you so nosey?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

Who stole my sausages?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

how much bandwith are these damn smileys costing you?

:congrats: :???: :ruh: :GotPics: :banhim: :BK: :bow: :drunk: :dsgt: :evile: :violin: rayers:


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 4, 2006)

Do animals masturbate?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2006)

> Do animals masturbate?


Why Wouldn't We?


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 5, 2006)

How much billable time did i just waste reading all these questions?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 5, 2006)

what's your multiplier?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2006)

What the Fuck is a Frush?


----------



## HERO (Nov 6, 2006)

Why do engineers make more money than child psychologists?


----------



## cement (Nov 6, 2006)

> Jeet yet?


no, dju?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 6, 2006)

> Why do engineers make more money than child psychologists?


Are you kidding?


----------



## HERO (Nov 7, 2006)

> > Why do engineers make more money than child psychologists?
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?


Why would one answers these questions?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 7, 2006)

> > Jeet yet?
> 
> 
> no, dju?


ya ontu?


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it lunch yet?


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 7, 2006)

do you know the answers?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 7, 2006)

Why do you want answers?


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 7, 2006)

do you want to give me the answers, or should i TAKE them???


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2006)

Whose ready for a nice end of the year raise!


----------



## What!! (Nov 7, 2006)

Why is everyone asking the questions?


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you vote today?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 7, 2006)

> > > Jeet yet?
> >
> >
> > no, dju?
> ...


ya didn't bring it widjadidja?


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Nov 7, 2006)

Would you like to meet my wife and sister?

&lt;&lt;points to ONE girl&gt;&gt;


----------



## cement (Nov 7, 2006)

is that you, uncle dad?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you knwo that the first one to actually answer one of these questions is a rotten egg?


----------



## What!! (Nov 7, 2006)

what is the best way to stop this thread?


----------



## HERO (Nov 7, 2006)

Which team will win the super bowl?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 7, 2006)

Dontcha think it'll be the one with the most points when the final seconds tick away?


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2006)

Will the 2006-2007 Indianapolis Colts have a perfect season and win the super bowl like the 1972 Miami Dolphins?


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2006)

> Dontcha think it'll be the one with the most points when the final seconds tick away?


Will they do a Hail Mary?


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2006)

> what is the best way to stop this thread?


Why would anyone want to stop this benevolent and non-violent thread?

:rotflmao


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 8, 2006)

Could it be that they can't think of a questioin?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 8, 2006)

Why do real estate personel make more than engineers?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 8, 2006)

What I really wanted to say is...why do cops think they know more than engineers when they only have 6 months of education and are typically younger than you when they pull you over for doing 110 mph on a road designed for speeds higher than that?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2006)

Why am I starting to love this thread?


----------



## cement (Nov 8, 2006)

Was that you? Can somebody open a window?


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2006)

> Why do real estate personel make more than engineers?


Why do engineers make lots of $$$, drive fast cars and get more hotties than the guys who majored in English lit and are flipping hamburgers at McDonalds?

:true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 8, 2006)

Hero, did someone forget to fill your water dish? (now, a dog that can read really is impressive, but one that can write, well...)


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2006)

> Hero, did someone forget to fill your water dish? (now, a dog that can read really is impressive, but one that can write, well...)


Can somebody fill my water dish?


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2006)

Do I spend too much time on this thread?


----------



## What!! (Nov 10, 2006)

Will this thread be dead if someone answered without a question?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2006)

Why do you care?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 10, 2006)

> What I really wanted to say is...why do cops think they know more than engineers when they only have 6 months of education and are typically younger than you when they pull you over for doing 110 mph on a road designed for speeds higher than that?


Did you know that was actually a statement about what you really wanted to say and not a question?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2006)

Why is that not a question?


----------



## What!! (Nov 17, 2006)

Why is nobody posting here?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 17, 2006)

Why is ANYBODY posting here?


----------



## What!! (Nov 17, 2006)

> Why is ANYBODY posting here?


Are you checking my grammar?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 17, 2006)

Did you know I almost answered you with something other than a question?


----------



## civengPE (Nov 17, 2006)

What do you think of my new avatar? :???:


----------



## Art (Nov 17, 2006)

Why?


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2006)

> What do you think of my new avatar? :???:


do you think you topped joeysvee?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 17, 2006)

> What do you think of my new avatar? :???:


What do I think about perverts? Well...what could I say to a pervert to make them understand?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 17, 2006)

Where is that G-spot...I know I just had it...somebody...please...where did that G-spot go?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh, where, oh, where, are you tonight? :violin:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

Is Civ En PE avatar a mutton fucker?


----------



## What!! (Nov 20, 2006)

Who is planning to camp all night outside for Black Friday Deals? h43r:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2006)

^ Why are you such a clown puncher?


----------



## goldnwhite (Nov 20, 2006)

What is this thread about?


----------



## civengPE (Nov 20, 2006)

Why do you ask, Two Dogs Fucking?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 20, 2006)

Is the black sheep getting his revenge?


----------



## civengPE (Nov 20, 2006)

Have you never heard that joke?


----------



## cement (Nov 20, 2006)

> ^ Why are you such a clown puncher?


What's a clown puncher?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2006)

^ You mean you don't know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

> ^ You mean you don't know?


WTF is that supposed to mean ??!! :rotfl:

JR


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2006)

Is that related to a cow puncher?


----------



## Hill William (Nov 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the donkey punch??


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 21, 2006)

WTF are y'all talking about?


----------



## Hill William (Nov 21, 2006)

WTF does WTF mean?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 21, 2006)

WTF are you asking WTF WTF means for?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2006)

WTF is the matter wit yins all?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

CAN'T YOU ALL STOP BUMPING THIS THREAD?!!

:die: :w00t:


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 21, 2006)

?C?mo est? usted?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

> ?C?mo est? usted?


?Por qu? usted est? hablando en espa?ol? :engrish:

JR


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 21, 2006)

F?hren Sie die Butter?


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 21, 2006)

Waarom kruiste de kip de weg?


----------



## Kipper (Nov 21, 2006)

> > What do you think of my new avatar?  :???:
> 
> 
> What do I think about perverts? Well...what could I say to a pervert to make them understand?



Are you still a pervert if you own the sheep?


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 21, 2006)

Can sheep consent?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

> Can sheep consent?


Does it really matter?

:thatsgay:


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2006)

Who invited that guy?


----------



## gregdzip (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not sure, do you know?


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 21, 2006)

> Who invited that guy?


Or this guy?


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2006)

Do we call the PD or the SPCA?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

cement,

I've been meaning to ask, what's the significance of the coyote?


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2006)

wholly crap, are you trying to get me to answer without a question?


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 21, 2006)

Would Chuck Norris have to reply with a question?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you not believe that Chuck Norris IS the answer to all questions?


----------



## HERO (Nov 21, 2006)

Can Chuck Norris stop this thread with round house kick in the nuts?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2006)

Doesn't that guy realize it works better if you wedge the sheep's head into that thar fence?


----------



## ChuckNorris (Nov 22, 2006)

Why am I such a pansy?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 22, 2006)

Chuckie, why do you wear pink underwear?

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Why is Chuck Norris only a *Copy Boy * ???!! :dddd: :dddd:

JR


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2006)

does this mean the post is dead?


----------



## HERO (Nov 25, 2006)

Chuck Norris, can I have your autograph on my DVD copy of Lone Wolf McQuade?


----------



## cement (Nov 27, 2006)

How do we know that was really Chuck Norris? Could it be MLindeburg in disguise? h43r:


----------



## Lemon Party (Dec 7, 2006)

What the hell?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 8, 2006)

Did we just get lemon partied?


----------



## rbrund (Dec 8, 2006)

Are you guys having fun with this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Where did Chuck Norris go - Has he abandoned this thread ??!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2006)

Is this the 20,000 post?

YES IT IS!!!

:congrats: :woot: :resp :???: :claps: :beerchug orly


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## cement (Dec 8, 2006)

>


:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: &amp; ?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 8, 2006)

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You DA MAN VT!!!!!!


----------



## ChuckNorris (Dec 8, 2006)

I once posted 20,000 posts by roundhouse kicking the computer.

Dont Click on this link from work

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v137/11b...amedcorn0kf.jpg


----------



## cement (Dec 8, 2006)

> I once posted 20,000 posts by roundhouse kicking the computer.


:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :BK:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 8, 2006)

> > I once posted 20,000 posts by roundhouse kicking the computer.
> 
> 
> :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :BK:


DITTO.


----------

